
Apple just unveiled its second wearables platform - kevbin
http://www.aboveavalon.com/notes/2016/9/13/airpods
======
MrLeftHand
Oh my god, this article can't be more wrong.

A wearable extends your capabilities without compromise. Like a smartwatch
gives you much freedom the be connected, monitor your health, organize your
life without being intrusive and limiting your freedom in movement.

Earpods go in your ear, they limit your hearing, the one of the top
connections to the real world.

In this context VR headsets are wearables as well.

It's an overpriced BT headset with some extra features. Let's not try to look
more into this then it actually is.

If anything bone-conduction headphones are closer to being wearables, because
they not limit your freedom of hearing, they can be used to stay connected,
you could use Siri with it.

